# so jetzt steht also 26" an...



## Y_G (28. Dezember 2017)

Moin,

jetzt wird es mit den 26 " doch aktuell. Das 20L für den Kleinen ist jetzt zu klein und das für den Großen eigentlich noch passende 24" muss nach unten durchgereicht werden ERGO ein 26" für den Großen muss her. Das geplante Titanrad wird es aber nicht werden, mit dem Rubelkurs wird das zu teuer. Vielleicht wenn es dann auf 27,5/29" geht 

Ich hätte gerne mal Eure Meinung zu dem Rahmen und der Gabel:

Rahmen
Gabel

Wird dann leider auch nichts mit V-Brakes, daher würde ich nach ner R1 schauen. Schaltung würde ich gerne vom 20" mitnehmen, ist 1x9 Sram X0. Dazu auch noch den Lenker+Vorbau, Sattel und falls es passt die Sattelstütze.Rest müsste dann neu/gebraucht dazu kommen.

Oder kennt jemand einen leichten Rahmen+Gabel mit V-Brake? Dann könnte ich auch die Bremsen "mitnehmen".

Danke gruß Jörn


----------



## giant_r (28. Dezember 2017)

schade, dass es mit dem titan nicht klappt, wäre interessant gewesen.
der hier ist leider für 29" aber bei dem preis müsste man fast mal überlegen, was geometriemäßig mit kleineren Laufrädern geht.
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/van-ni...-titanium-disc-size-15-5-nfrd1415-33118.html#
zu deinem rahmen kann ich so nicht viel sagen. macht aber doch einen guten eindruck.
habe vor jahren mal direkt einen 26er rahmen vom ali gekauft, der sogar noch ohne anstand durch den zoll gegangen ist.
da war das carbongewebe sauberer gelegt, als bei allen meinen carbonrahmen vom grossen taiwanesen...
von daher mach mal, der preis ist ja auch ziemlich gut. die gabel für den preis auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (28. Dezember 2017)

schöner Rahmen, könnte mir auch gefallen  Mit 26" weiß ich aber nicht ober der funktioniert...


----------



## KIV (29. Dezember 2017)

Y_G schrieb:


> Oder kennt jemand einen leichten Rahmen+Gabel mit V-Brake? Dann könnte ich auch die Bremsen "mitnehmen".
> 
> Danke gruß Jörn



Moin Jörn,
Du kannst noch bei Herrn Fischer nach einem Rahmen-Gabel-Set (mit Vbrake) fragen. Am besten per Telefon...
Komplettcarbon finde ich persönlich am Alltagsrad etwas schwierig - je nachdem, wie das Kind damit umgeht... 
Und beim Rahmen steht was von 65€ Zoll, das relativiert den Schnäppchenpreis doch etwas.


----------



## Linipupini (29. Dezember 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Und beim Rahmen steht was von 65€ Zoll, das relativiert den Schnäppchenpreis doch etwas.


Steht wo?
Ich habe nur das hier gelesen:

STEUER und Freigabe
wir annehmen nicht TARIF ihrer custom. wir niedrigen wert als geschenk.


----------



## KIV (29. Dezember 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Steht wo?
> Ich habe nur das hier gelesen:
> 
> STEUER und Freigabe
> wir annehmen nicht TARIF ihrer custom. wir niedrigen wert als geschenk.


Guckst Du 'Kommentar'...


----------



## kc85 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich sehe das wie KIV. Bei dem Preis für das China-Teil kann man auch gleich bei Pyro nach einem Rahmenset fragen. Dann steht ggf. auch der Verwendung der V-Brake nichts im Wege.

kc85


----------



## Linipupini (30. Dezember 2017)

Zoll kann sein, muss aber nicht,
kommt auf die Deklaration an.
Ich hab schon ganz andere Sachen ohne Zoll bekommen und für 2 Sattelstützen extra 19% bezahlt.


----------



## MS1980 (30. Dezember 2017)

Die China Rahmen sind was die Qualität angeht gut. Die meisten Hersteller lassen ihre dort auch fertigen. Nur sollte man defenitiv die Zollgebühren mit einplanen.  Die zeiten wo diese ohne durch gehen sind vorbei. was Freunde mir auch schon sagten.
ich würde denn auch hier ein Set kaufen. Wenns Carbon sein soll denn gibts hier Radhaus Schliersee die Cuberahmen zu hammerpreise anbieten. Oder Bikediscount ... 

gewichtmäßig bei Alu sind Pyro und VPace aber auch top. Wo bei VPace farblich schöner ist ... 

mal schauen wofür du dich entscheidest.  

Gruß Marko


----------



## Y_G (30. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ja mit Zoll rechne ich schon, falls es dann doch ohne wäre um so besser. Meister Fischer könnte ich wirklich noch mal probieren, wobei mir die Rahmen mit dem Knick optisch einfach nicht gefallen wollen...

Ich werde wohl noch einmal durch die Republik telefonieren und schauen was sich so an Rahmen rumtreibt  VBrake wäre preislich schon echt ganz OK...


----------



## Y_G (30. Dezember 2017)

VPace liegt als set bei 630,- wenn ich das richtig sehe ... China wohl bei ~300,-. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (30. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt vermutlich, aber 'Herr Fischer' ist ja auch nicht Eigentümer von Vpace. 
Btw: Der Knick im Oberrohr gefällt mir tatsächlich gut, bzw stört mich null. Ich sehe darin nur die bessere Funktion, Optik ist Geschmackssache und beim Bike mE ohnehin nachrangig. Ein schwarzer Rahmen als Basis ist mit den richtigen Teilen immer auch chic aufzubauen.


----------



## Y_G (30. Dezember 2017)

ja weiß ich schon, hab mit Ihm damals für das 24" ja auch wegen einer Gabel gesprochen. Hatte aber nicht gepasst ... Ich werde Ihn mal nach den Feiertagen anrufen...


----------



## KIV (30. Dezember 2017)

Hab ja auch nur n Spässle machen wollen... 
Jedenfalls kann das Set eigentlich nicht allzu teuer sein, wenn das komplette Rad ab 699€ angeboten wird.


----------



## Bruce (31. Dezember 2017)

Y_G schrieb:


> ja weiß ich schon, hab mit Ihm damals für das 24" ja auch wegen einer Gabel gesprochen. Hatte aber nicht gepasst ... Ich werde Ihn mal nach den Feiertagen anrufen...


Moin,

nur mal für eine Hausnummer: Ich habe Anfang 2017 für einen Pyro 26S in schwarz incl. Alu-Gabel mit V-Brake-Option 199 EUR bezahlt und damit nun das "Alltagsrad" meiner Tochter aufgebaut.


----------



## Y_G (31. Dezember 2017)

oh das ist nicht so teuer ... weißt eigentlich jemand was Rahmen und Gabel vom Pyro 26 wiegen?


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2017)

der Pyro x13 in 26zoll wiegt ja 1300gr ... ist das der in 26s ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (31. Dezember 2017)

Der Rahmen vom X13 ist mit denen vom 26 S/M/L nicht identisch:

https://pyrobikes.de/masse-und-groessenangaben

kc85


----------



## KIV (31. Dezember 2017)

Bruce schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nur mal für eine Hausnummer: Ich habe Anfang 2017 für einen Pyro 26S in schwarz incl. Alu-Gabel mit V-Brake-Option 199 EUR bezahlt und damit nun das "Alltagsrad" meiner Tochter aufgebaut.


Das kommt mir extrem günstig vor, ich hab mit knapp über 300 gerechnet, was ich auch noch voll okay gefunden hätte.
War das irgendwie B-Ware..?


----------



## MS1980 (31. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt ja ... der Rahmen kostet ja auch schon 300 ... aber preislich trotzdem intressant ... 

euch allen nen guten Rutsch ....


----------



## Bruce (31. Dezember 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Das kommt mir extrem günstig vor, ich hab mit knapp über 300 gerechnet, was ich auch noch voll okay gefunden hätte.
> War das irgendwie B-Ware..?



Nö, B-Ware wäre nochmal (nen 20er) billiger gewesen, war allerdings dann disc-only. Und da ich noch ein paar gute Avids und Felgenbrems-26er Felgen hier liegen hatte, schied der aus. Habe gerade extra nochmal nachgeschaut. Aber wie gesagt, das war Anfang diesen Jahres, evtl. sind die Preise mittlerweile ja auch höher.


----------



## Y_G (3. Januar 2018)

also neuer Stand:

Mit Hr. Fischer telefoniert, X13 Rahmen+Gabel 448,- € und 1950 g
dagegen steht China mit Rahmen+Gabel 165+62€ und dazu wohl noch ~80€ Zoll, zusammen ~300-310€ und 1630g

Paul hat jetzt 64 cm IBL das Rad braucht noch 3-4 Monate, dann sollte das doch von den Maßen her passen. Preislich wird das wohl etwa auf das gleiche rauslaufen. China+Bremse ~ Pyro mit VBrakes aus dem Bestand.

Ich tendiere ja eher zu China da ich Scheibe als technisch besser empfinde, auch wenn ich bisher eigentlich nur V Brakes verbaut habe. Er soll das aber auch länger fahren als die kleinen Größen...

Eure Meinung dazu???


----------



## Linipupini (3. Januar 2018)

Meine Meinung: China Rahmen und Gabel, wenn du Glück hast und der Versender deklariert "für dich als Geschenk" oder wie auch immer, geht das dann auch ohne Zoll durch. Bestell halt erst den Rahmen und 4/5 Tage später die Gabel ansonsten wird es zusammengerechnet!!
Versand ist doch eh frei.
Michael

Edit: zumal die Pyro Bike Rahmen ebenso aus einer Fernöstlichen Schmiede kommen!!


----------



## kc85 (3. Januar 2018)

Aktuell gehen bei uns nur noch kleine Lieferungen garantiert zollfrei durch. Alles ab ca. Gabelgröße landet in Thüringen, auch bei Deklarierung als Geschenk, garantiert beim Zoll. Da darf man dann unter Zeugen auspacken und kann sich dann auf Wertdiskussionen einstellen. 

Hab heute z.B. die Nachricht bekommen, das 2 Lenker und 2 Sattelstützen beim Zoll auf mich warten. Auch die sind als "Geschenk" unterwegs.

kc85


----------



## Y_G (3. Januar 2018)

innerlich bin ich auch schon beim China Rahmen, suche gerade nach einem LRS und Bremsen. Hätte einen mit a2z Naben gefunden, der wiegt ~1400 g. Finde ich recht interessant, muss nur mal das Budget zu Hause abklären


----------



## Y_G (4. Januar 2018)

Plastik Rahmen aus China habe ich jetzt bestellt ... jetzt geht das Suchen nach passenden Teilen los.
Gabel bestelle ich dann auch demnächst ...

Lenker behält er den Smolke vom 24" und an dass 24" wandert der vom 20"
Vorbau+Schaltung+Sattel+Spanner(solte ja passen) vom 20" an das 26"

LRS hab ich noch keinen gefunden, den ich ins Auge gefasst hatte, hatte 15/12mm Spannachsen. Das wird wohl leider nicht passen.

Kurbellänge bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. ist 165 mm zu lang? Vielleicht ne X0

Wer kennt ein leichtes/günstiges Innenlager, wird wohl ein BSA68 sein denke ich

Reifen dachte ich an Schwalbe FF, fahren ja hauptsächlich Straße


----------



## Linipupini (4. Januar 2018)

Wenn du nicht weißt was für eine Kurbel du willst und der Rahmen noch nicht da ist, macht die Suche wg. dem Innenlager m.M.n keine Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (4. Januar 2018)

ja stimmt schon irgendwie 
Kurbellänge bin ich am unsichersten. Nach den normalen Formeln kommt da was um 160-165 mm raus, wenn ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe...


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. Januar 2018)

Wie wäre es mit einer Sram NX Kurbel 155mm 1fach. Kostet online um die 80€ und hat ungefähr 650Gramm.

zb:
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-NX-Kurbel-Black-1x11-GXP-32-Zaehne-X-Sync-LK-94-155-mm


----------



## kc85 (4. Januar 2018)

Wenn das 24er eigentlich noch passt, dann ist eine 165mm lange Kurbel viel zu lang. Kauf eine schicke alte Kurbel nach Wahl und lass die auf die üblichen 152mm kürzen. Anschließend ggf. lacken oder pulvern - fertig. Das reicht dann für eine ganze Weile gut aus.

Für ein Kinderrad kann man dabei durchaus auf Vierkant setzen. Das ermöglicht dann auch noch viele Variationsmöglichkeiten bei Kettenline und Q-Faktor. In Verbindung mit der Geometrie der Kettenstreben kann das manchmal notwendig bis sehr hilfreich sein.

kc85


----------



## Linipupini (4. Januar 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Für ein Kinderrad kann man dabei durchaus auf Vierkant setzen. Das ermöglicht dann auch noch viele Variationsmöglichkeiten bei Kettenline und Q-Faktor. In Verbindung mit der Geometrie der Kettenstreben kann das manchmal notwendig bis sehr hilfreich sein.


Sorry, aber bei dem Carbon Rahmen und einer Carbongabel würde ich auf neue Technik gehen und nicht auf alten Vierkant. Wird ja wahrscheinlich auch mit 1x10/11 aufgebaut und da macht ne 4-loch/arm mehr Sinn. @kurbeltom ist doch in der Lage alle kurbeln zu kürzen.
Was fährt er denn jetzt auf dem 24er?


----------



## Y_G (4. Januar 2018)

@LemonLipstick günstig aber doch recht schwer, die am 24" wiegt zur Zeit unter 360g, auf den Bildern war die noch nicht ganz fertig bearbeitet...






@kc85 kürzen würde ich schon wieder selber, aber mit 4 kant wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr anfangen. Muss auch mal sehen was in dem Rahmen jetzt wirklich drin ist. Am 24" ist eine alte 730 mit ~143 mm dran. Wohbei die auch jetzt schon etwas länger sein könnte. Mit dem 24" passen meinte ich mehr den Rahmen, der Ethanol ist ja recht lang...

@Linipupini wenn ich nichts finde würde ich auch wieder ne 4 kant bauen. Leicht bekommt man die ja auch. Ich werde 1x9 vom 20" abbauen, da ist ne X0 dran. Mit entsprechendem Blatt vorne sollte das hier im Flachland kein problem sein. Sowohl beim 20" als auch beim 24" werden die ersten 3 Gänge fast nie gefahren...

Ich werde weiter schauen und erst einmal auf den Rahmen und die Gabel warten.


----------



## LemonLipstick (5. Januar 2018)

Y_G schrieb:


> @LemonLipstick günstig aber doch recht schwer, die am 24" wiegt zur Zeit unter 360g, auf den Bildern war die noch nicht ganz fertig bearbeitet...



Zu den 360Gramm kommt noch ein Kettenblatt und Schrauben dazu, dann bist bei ungefähr 500Gramm. Ein Vierkantinnenlager hat auch um die 200Gramm dann sind wir schon bei 700Gramm. Die NX Kurbel wiegt 680Gramm plus Innenlagerschalen 80Gramm sind wir bei 760Gramm. 

Sooo viel Unterschied ist da nicht .


----------



## Y_G (5. Januar 2018)

@LemonLipstick stimmt, habe ich nicht dran gedacht das an der ja das Kettenblatt schon dran ist. Das relativert das Gewicht natürlich deutlich. Das Tune Innenlager liegt bei 185g glaube ich  das Blatt hatte ich gar nicht gewogen, was ne Schlamperei von mir...


----------



## Y_G (8. Januar 2018)

so ich wollte jetzt gerade die Gabel ordern, die gibt es mit geradem und mit konischem Steuerrohr. Was würdet Ihr nehmen?

kleines update zum Stand: Rahmen ist unterwegs, ein Satz XTR 965 Naben sowie eine XTR 160 mm Scheibe auch schon. Dann hatte ich im Abverkauf noch eine DT X455 geholt. Alles nicht der Leichtbau aber das Budget wird halt eng, da muss man Kompromisse eingehen...

Bremse gestaltet sich etwas schwierig, gibt zur Zeit irgendwie keine günstigen R1 und für hinten brauche ich noch ne 36L Felge.


----------



## LemonLipstick (8. Januar 2018)

Gabelschaft hängt davon ab welches Steuerrohr der Rahmen hat!? Ich denke bei China Carbon wird es tapered sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (8. Januar 2018)

Y_G schrieb:


> so ich wollte jetzt gerade die Gabel ordern, die gibt es mit geradem und mit konischem Steuerrohr. Was würdet Ihr nehmen?


wenn du den Rahmen wie gezeigt bestellt hast, müsste der ein tapered Steuerroht haben.


----------



## Y_G (8. Januar 2018)

Ja, ist der gezeigte. Würde vom Aussehen auch auf tapered tippen, aber ohne warten und messen werde ich das wohl nicht sicher wissen. Auf der Ali Seite hab ich keine Angabe gefunden...

@LemonLipstick hatte mich oben etwas komisch ausgedrückt, wollte fragen ob einer weiß welche zu dem Rahmen passt... wenn man neben der Arbeit tippt, kommt sowas raus


----------



## reinera (11. Januar 2018)

Hi Jörn, wie groß ist denn der Anwender von dem Rad. Hast du irgenwie überlegt was mit dem Rahmen an Überstandshöhe raus kommt?

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Y_G (11. Januar 2018)

@reinera er wird so 134 cm sein denke ich. Überstand habe ich noch nicht errechnet. mal sehen was raus kommt  Wird schon passen, hat ja auch noch ein paar Monate Zeit bis er damit fahren muss. Sobald ich das alles aufgebaut habe werde ich das auch mal messen.


----------



## Y_G (16. Januar 2018)

so die ersten Teile trudeln ein...

Naben






VR Felge, war eine positive Überraschung da die mit 455 g angegeben war 




Unterwegs sind noch die 2te Bremsscheibe und die R1, Rahmen soll wohl schon in Deutschland sein. Dann noch schnell die Gabel geordert und das schrauben kann beginnen. Naja gut die Kurbel und ein paar Kleinteile fehlen schon noch, aber mal sehen was der Keller noch so alles ausspuckt


----------



## Y_G (20. Januar 2018)

Heute ist noch die HR Felge, rote Alu-Nippel und die Kette gekommen. Vielleicht trudelt heute auch noch der Rahmen ein, ist laut tracking durch den Zoll und unterwegs.

So jetzt noch mal ne Frage: Bin mir nicht sicher wie ich dieses mal Speichen soll. beim 20"/24" hatte ich vorne radial und hinten eine Seite radial die andere gekreuzt gespeicht. Hinten würde ich wohl wegen Antrieb und Scheibe beide Seiten kreuzen oder? VR hat 32L, HR 36L. Achja Speichen dachte ich wieder an die Sapim Laser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (23. Januar 2018)

Rahmen angekommen, sieht gut aus und Gewicht passt auch  Gabel habe ich gerade bestellt.















Sattelstütze brauche ich noch und natürlich Kurbel+Lager


----------



## KIV (23. Januar 2018)

Y_G schrieb:


> Heute ist noch die HR Felge, rote Alu-Nippel und die Kette gekommen. Vielleicht trudelt heute auch noch der Rahmen ein, ist laut tracking durch den Zoll und unterwegs.
> 
> So jetzt noch mal ne Frage: Bin mir nicht sicher wie ich dieses mal Speichen soll. beim 20"/24" hatte ich vorne radial und hinten eine Seite radial die andere gekreuzt gespeicht. Hinten würde ich wohl wegen Antrieb und Scheibe beide Seiten kreuzen oder? VR hat 32L, HR 36L. Achja Speichen dachte ich wieder an die Sapim Laser...


Ich würde auch vorne beide Seiten kreuzen, die Kraft von der Bremsscheibe wird schließlich über die Nabe gleichmäßig auf beide Seiten verteilt. 
Andernfalls hättest Du vorne(!) nur acht Zugspeichen/Nabenlöcher/Nippel/Felgenlöcher, die die ganze Belastung abfangen müssen. Vermutlich hält das bei nem leichten Piloten mit kleinerer Bremsscheibe trotzdem, aber ich würde bei Laufrädern trotzdem immer etwas mehr auf Sicherheit und Haltbarkeit achten.


----------



## kc85 (23. Januar 2018)

Ab 26'' Zoll gibt es bei uns auch nur 3-fach gekreuzt.

kc85


----------



## giant_r (24. Januar 2018)

mal eine foto vom ganzen rahmen bitte...gewicht ist wirklich ok.


----------



## Y_G (24. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> mal eine foto von ganzen rahmen bitte...gewicht ist wirklich ok.


hier...


----------



## giant_r (24. Januar 2018)

ja das kenne ich ja schon....


----------



## Y_G (24. Januar 2018)

muss ich morgen mal bei Licht machen, jetzt wird das nicht so richtig was


----------



## Linipupini (24. Januar 2018)

Ging er ohne Zoll durch?? Steuersatz tapered?


----------



## Y_G (24. Januar 2018)

Zoll waren 40€, also günstiger als erwartet. Jup tapered... achso und Lager ist ein 73 mm BSA


----------



## Linipupini (24. Januar 2018)

Wenn du auf vierkant Kurbel gehst habe ich noch ein neues FSA Ultimate lite 73mm Innenlager liegen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (24. Januar 2018)

danke, ich weiß noch nicht wirklich welche Kurbel ich nehme. Überlege ja wirklich ob ich noch mal eine kürzen soll oder nicht... wobei die NX ja schon nicht so verkehrt wäre mit den 155 mm. Da muss man dann halt auch nichts mehr basteln.


----------



## Linipupini (24. Januar 2018)

Y_G schrieb:


> danke, ich weiß noch nicht wirklich welche Kurbel ich nehme. Überlege ja wirklich ob ich noch mal eine kürzen soll oder nicht... wobei die NX ja schon nicht so verkehrt wäre mit den 155 mm. Da muss man dann halt auch nichts mehr basteln.


----------



## bastiyogi (24. Januar 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Wenn du auf vierkant Kurbel gehst habe ich noch ein neues FSA Ultimate lite 73mm Innenlager liegen.
> Gruss Michael


@Linipupini welche Achslänge hat das FSA Lager was du da hast, rein Interessen halber.

MfG Basti


----------



## Linipupini (24. Januar 2018)

muss ich schauen, evtl. heute Abend, ich meine aber ich hatte 113mm gekauft


----------



## Linipupini (24. Januar 2018)

Heißt FSA Ultimax, 73mm IJS in 110,5mm.
Wiegt 233gr. Welle ist hohl.


----------



## bastiyogi (24. Januar 2018)

Weißt du noch wo du das bestellt hattest?

MfG Basti


----------



## Linipupini (24. Januar 2018)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Y_G (25. Januar 2018)

also es wird dann VR+R 3x gekreuzt werden. Fürs VR habe ich die Speichenlängen mal berechnet: links 261mm - rechts 263mm kommt bei mir mit speichenrechner.de raus. Da ist sowohl die Nabe als oauch die Felge schon eingegeben. ABER: HR bin ich mir nicht sicher, denn ich habe noch nie eine asymetrische Felge berechnet oder gespeicht. Hat das schon mal wer gemacht und kann mir sagen wie ich die Speichenlängen berechne?


----------



## KIV (25. Januar 2018)

Ich würde die Entfernung zwischen den beiden Lochkreisen vom gemessenen Flansch-Abstand abziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (25. Januar 2018)

Y_G schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal wer gemacht und kann mir sagen wie ich die Speichenlängen berechne?


die länge gibt der Speichenrechner doch vor!


----------



## Y_G (25. Januar 2018)

ja aber der Speichenrechner geht ja auch von einer symetrischen Felge aus, aber ich habe mal überschlagen. Das wird wohl doch nicht so viel ausmachen wie ich gedacht habe, wohl unter 1 mm in der Länge


----------



## Linipupini (25. Januar 2018)

Verstehe ich gerade nicht?
Bei Scheibenbremse und hinten wird doch eh asymmetrisch gespeicht? Oder sind deine Felgen Löcher außer mittig?
Das macht dann doch fast nix aus!


----------



## bastiyogi (25. Januar 2018)

Y_G schrieb:


> ja aber der Speichenrechner geht ja auch von einer symetrischen Felge aus, aber ich habe mal überschlagen. Das wird wohl doch nicht so viel ausmachen wie ich gedacht habe, wohl unter 1 mm in der Länge



Welchen Rechner nutzt du?

Und welche Felge und Nabe hast du genau?
MfG Basti


----------



## Y_G (25. Januar 2018)

@Linipupini die Felge ist asymetrisch, also die Bohrungen sind nicht mittig

@bastiyogi hatte erstmal speichenrechner.de benutzt da dort die DT Felge für das VR und die XTR Naben gelistet sind, HR Felge ist eine Ryde Trace25 Disc, Nabe ist eine XTR 965


----------



## kc85 (25. Januar 2018)

Nimm den Spokomat. Da kann man alles fein säuberlich eingeben.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (27. Januar 2018)

so Speichen sind auch bestellt, Sapim Laser von Komponentix. Jetzt geht die Suche weiter, Sattelstütze fehlt noch. Was haltert Ihr von der hier? Die leichte 300 mm...


----------



## giant_r (27. Januar 2018)

warum dann nicht die gub, ist falls überhaupt nur unwesentlich schwerer, bei uns am 20" in 27,2 und ca 25cm lang 147g,
und kostet um 9€ incl. versand.
habe gerade nur den link, aber wenn du danach suchst findest du auch Angebote mit der Gewichtsangabe in der anzeige.
https://m.ebay.de/itm/GUB-MTB-Road-...Size:A:27.2MM|Color:Silver&varId=502002762297


----------



## Y_G (27. Januar 2018)

na die ist schon deutlich schwerer, in 31,6 bei 350 mm habe ich 240g gefunden. Die Plastikstütze liegt bei 153g mit 400 mm. Also ca. 100g bei gleicher Länge... ~0,3 € pro Gramm. Guter Deal


----------



## giant_r (28. Januar 2018)

ok, bei 31,6 ist dann natürlich was anderes.
bei 27,2 ist der unterschied nicht so gross und beim preis und den farbmoeglichkeiten mag ich die gub schon ganz gern.


----------



## Y_G (28. Januar 2018)

@giant_r ja die ist schon nicht schlecht, hatte auch wegen der Roten wirklich drüber nachgedacht, aber 100 g sind schon echt viel...


----------



## Y_G (28. Januar 2018)

Kurbel hat sich erledigt, habe ausversehen eine XT M8000 bei ebay bekommen, hatte halt einfach mal 40€ geboten und das hat gereicht... mal sehen wie das dabei mit dem kürzen klappt. Sattelstütze habe ich auch bei Ali geordert. Solangsam sollte alles da sein.


----------



## Y_G (1. Februar 2018)

So gestern ist der neue Zentrierständer angekommen, zusammen mit Innenlager und Speichen:



konnte natürlich niicht warten und dachte mal ich Speiche ein. Zentriern kann ich ja auch nach dem Urlaub... naja um 1:00 habe ich dann aufgehört. HR fertig, VR hat noch eine leichten Höhenschlag.





Gewicht ist auszuhalten, die XTR Naben sind halt doch schon Bleienten, aber Preis war gut fürs Budget. Der nächste Aufbau fährt wieder auf Tune


----------



## Y_G (19. Februar 2018)

so mal wieder ein update, bin grad zeitlich sehr eingespannt. Fotos muss ich noch einstellen, habe eigentlich fast alles auf der Waage geknipst. Gewichte die noch nicht sicher sind: Kette ist ungekürzt gewogen, Mäntel habe ich mal die Gewichte vom Schwalbe FF genommen, Kurbe ist noch nicht gekürzt (Gewicht geschätzt), Züge/Hülle wird ja nur der Zug fürs Schaltwerk.

Rechnerisch liegen wir also bei knappen 7,3 kg. Jetzt nicht ganz schlecht finde ich... sub7 wird mir aber wohl zu teuer  Mal sehen was dann die Waage zu letzt spricht. Gabel ist ja auch noch nicht gekürzt, da fallen bestimmt auch nich mal so 30-40g

Lenker Schmolke 90g
Sattelstütze Carbon 107g
Sattel   62g
Shifter XO Sram 85g
_   Kette   290g_
Kassette PG990 273g
Schaltwerk X9 205g
_   Mäntel 700g
Schläuche 200g_
Innenlager komplett XT BB800 91g
_Kurbeln XT M8000 600g_
Scheibe H RT97 124g
Scheibe V RT97 125g
Bremse Formula R1 385g
Centerlock Verschlussringe Shimano 34g
Vorbau KCNC Fly Ride 89g
Pedale   360g
Spanner   29g
HR Nabe XTR 965 315g
VR Nabe XTR 965 159g
Felge H Ryde Trace25 Disc 405g
Felge V DT X455 418g
Speichen Sapim Laser 296g
Nippel Alu 25g
Rahmen China Carbon 1297g
_   Züge/Hüllen 100g_
Gabel China Carbon 420g
7284


----------



## Linipupini (19. Februar 2018)

_Schläuche 200g_
_Pedale 360g
Scheibe H RT97 124g
Scheibe V RT97 125g
Da ist doch locker noch was drin!_


----------



## Y_G (19. Februar 2018)

Pedale sind Klickies und schon da. Die 360g sind aber mit Kunststoffplattform für normale Schuhe gemessen. Die Scheiben sind halt da und werden erstmal gefahren. Schläuche bestelle ich nun doch die REVOLOOP.blue die sind ja noch etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (19. Februar 2018)

so jetzt noch die versprochenen Bilder:

nur mal schnell zusammengesteckt, 5,08 kg wie auf dem Bild






Gabel:




Stütze:


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2018)

so neuer Stand: Kurbeln müssen noch poliert werden, Klickis kommen noch dran und Reflektoren fehlen:

















Gewicht, naja ich dachte ja mit den leichten Pedalen und ohne Reflektoren schaffe ich Sub7... mit sollte ich aber unter 7.3 kg liegen. Nicht spitze aber doch schon nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2018)

hier noch die Teileliste

Lenker Schmolke 90g
Sattelstütze Carbon 107g
Sattel   62g
Shifter XO Sram 85g
Kette   290g
Kassette PG990 273g
Schaltwerk X9 205g
Mäntel 700g
Schläuche Revoloop 150g
Innenlager komplett XT BB800 91g
Kurbeln XT M8000 600g
Scheibe H RT97 124g
Scheibe V RT97 125g
Bremse Formula R1 385g
Centerlock Verschlussringe Shimano 34g
Vorbau KCNC Fly Ride 89g
Spanner 29g
HR Nabe XTR 965 315g
VR Nabe XTR 965 159g
Felge H Ryde Trace25 Disc 405g
Felge V DT X455 418g
Speichen Sapim Laser 296g
Nippel Alu 25g
Rahmen China Carbon 1297g
Gabel China Carbon 420g


----------



## Linipupini (29. April 2018)

Schön geworden
Kurbeln in Schwarz oder Rot würden auch gut kommen, Silber will mir nicht gefallen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2018)

ja rot elox wäre cool, aber Budget ist schon überzogen... wie immer


----------

